# Fotos de Robots hechos en casa



## george.manson.69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Este tema se trata que todos aquellos que hallan hecho algun robot, puedan compartir almenos fotos o videos sobre ellos, si quieres explicar como los hicieron pues adelante, por ahora yo quiero compartirles algunas fotos de robots que hecho en casa,

en este caso solo son 3 robots que he hecho en trancurso de mi corta vida 
las primeras 9 fotos son de un robot controlado por Radiofrecuencia pero manejado por computadora.

las otras fotos despues de las 9, son de un seguidor de linea simple.

y las fotos restantes es un robot hermano del primero, ya que este robot tiene la capacidad de ser manejado por un joystick a Radiofrecuiencia , y tiene dos modalidades, Manual (con el joystick) y Autonomo( con un sensor de Infrarrojo)

espero que les guste.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=godness006&search_type=&aq=f

y videos


----------



## Dario (Mar 1, 2010)

hola. estan muy buenos tus robots  el programa de control por pc ¿lo hiciste vos? ¿usaste visual basic?
aca te dejo uno de mis robots, tambien es radiocontrolado via yo... jejeje. y si queres ver mis otros robots, aca te dejo el link donde podes verlos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/yo-tengo-ejercito-robots-vos-cuantos-tenes-23122/ Ver el archivo adjunto 22276


----------



## george.manson.69 (Mar 1, 2010)

D@rio lo hice en C# todos los software de los robots...y exelente, robots qie hiciste y espero que otros suban sus fotos de sus robots, para tener mas ideas...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 1, 2010)

Buena Dario, yo sabia que si mi lectora de CD no me mataba tirando un cd a toda velocidad se combertiria en algo si


----------



## Dario (Mar 1, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> Buena Dario, yo sabia que si mi lectora de CD no me mataba tirando un cd a toda velocidad se combertiria en algo si


 
¿y lograsta hacer algo???


----------



## rash (Mar 1, 2010)

Me gusta la idea.... hasta ahora nunca había realizado ningún robot, pero le voy cogiendo el "gustito"....

...hay va un video del último... muy sencillito.... (ya puse fotos en otro tema...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGITibjgMH4


----------



## george.manson.69 (Mar 2, 2010)

Excelente Robot...!!!


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2010)

el robot de rash esta genial, muy bueno...


----------



## Dario (Mar 14, 2010)

aqui comparto este video de un siguelineas que seguro a cualquier principiante le va a interesar aca hay un circuito con el que pueden practicar pd: (que pena... arruinar asi esos servos :s)   http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19/nota04.htm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzS6xn7RY2Y


----------



## charly_lex (Mar 16, 2010)

Aqui dos de los mios.

Seguidor de linea para competencia de velocidad Mustang Carbon 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rn_1pb4n30

Robot luchador de minisumo Guerrero Jaguar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a14FlNFqfNc


----------



## rash (Mar 16, 2010)

muy buenos si señor, enhorabuena,  me quede sorprendido 

saludos


----------



## Dario (Mar 16, 2010)

que velocidad... felicitaciones...
saludosss


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sueño con el dia en que pueda hacerme uno de esos.....


----------



## diodito (Feb 21, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> hola. estan muy buenos tus robots  el programa de control por pc ¿lo hiciste vos? ¿usaste visual basic?
> aca te dejo uno de mis robots, tambien es radiocontrolado via yo... jejeje. y si queres ver mis otros robots, aca te dejo el link donde podes verlos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/yo-tengo-ejercito-robots-vos-cuantos-tenes-23122/ Ver el archivo adjunto 22276



hola amigo me gustaría aprender de robotica me podría asesorar...........


----------



## Dario (Feb 22, 2011)

> hola amigo me gustaría aprender de robotica me podría asesorar...........


amigo mio: 
              el unico requisito que se necesita, es saber electronica, lo demas se aprende investigando y con un poco de imaginacion se puede hacer cualquier robot que ud se proponga. el unico limite que existe, es el dinero jejeje  
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Feb 22, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> amigo mio:
> el unico requisito que se necesita, es saber electronica, lo demas se aprende investigando y con un poco de imaginacion se puede hacer cualquier robot que ud se proponga. el unico limite que existe, es el dinero jejeje
> saludosss



jejeje eso si amigo pero me enceña....
saludes..........


----------



## Dario (Feb 22, 2011)

...y... mas o menos, ¿con que quiere empezar? ¿que tipo de robot le gustaria hacer?


----------



## diodito (Feb 27, 2011)

amigo usted es el genius me dice por  que empezamos....me imagino que por lo mas sencillo

profe podemos empezar las clases cunado.


----------



## Dario (Feb 27, 2011)

jajaja... ok, lo primero que quiero aclarar, es que yo solo soy un tecnico electronico y no soy profesor, solo soy un tipo dispuesto a ayudar en lo que pueda para que los que asi lo deseen puedan anpliar un poco sus conocimientos de robotica.
amigo mio: como este post solo trata de las fotos de los robots terminados, voy a empezar un post que trate sobre un mini tutorial de robotica basica para los novatillos del foro jejeje... en cuanto lo tenga listo le voy a avisar, solo deme uno o dos dias para preparar todo.
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Feb 28, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> jajaja... ok, lo primero que quiero aclarar, es que yo solo soy un tecnico electronico y no soy profesor, solo soy un tipo dispuesto a ayudar en lo que pueda para que los que asi lo deseen puedan anpliar un poco sus conocimientos de robotica.
> amigo mio: como este post solo trata de las fotos de los robots terminados, voy a empezar un post que trate sobre un mini tutorial de robotica basica para los novatillos del foro jejeje... en cuanto lo tenga listo le voy a avisar, solo deme uno o dos dias para preparar todo.
> saludosss



a listo yo lo espero jejejje...........



D@rio dijo:


> jajaja... ok, lo primero que quiero aclarar, es que yo solo soy un tecnico electronico y no soy profesor, solo soy un tipo dispuesto a ayudar en lo que pueda para que los que asi lo deseen puedan anpliar un poco sus conocimientos de robotica.
> amigo mio: como este post solo trata de las fotos de los robots terminados, voy a empezar un post que trate sobre un mini tutorial de robotica basica para los novatillos del foro jejeje... en cuanto lo tenga listo le voy a avisar, solo deme uno o dos dias para preparar todo.
> saludosss



amigo como va eso listo para empesar
saludosss


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2011)

mis disculpas amigo diodito, estoy preparando lo necesario, en estos dias lo subo. 
saludosss


----------



## diodito (Jun 10, 2011)

ok amigo tranquilo

saludos


----------



## ShineExtreme Lights (Jun 22, 2013)

Aquí les dejo el vídeo de mi robot de carreras Velociraptor VR-1, falta mejorar algunas cosas pero estos son los avances...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHsH6QzEMG4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## chinouv (Jul 20, 2013)

por aqui es dejo el mio 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-seguidor-linea-sumergible-101612/


----------

